

Today I released SthgNw into the world - bckmn
http://bckmn.com/releasing-sthgnw/

======
mflindell
You might want to check some HUGE security issues with your site. Sorry.

~~~
bckmn
Can you be specific? I didn't know of any issues. Thanks.

~~~
bckmn
Shit. OK. Found it and working on it.

------
rex_gsd
Seems that someone has nuked your site?

